# snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent!



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

as the topic states, I'm not sure if these 2.5 engines are interferrence or non interference, here is the problem, there is this eurovan for sale and it has a cut timing belt, I'm not sure at what speed the timing belt snapped or what, do you guys thing the engine is savable? I don't mind replacing few valves and such but is there a possibility that the cylinders might've gotten damaged too, or maybe pistons too?
Are these engines easy to come by? I have never seen any of them for sale, what can be used as a replacement of these engine?


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (zero666cool)*

bump


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (zero666cool)*

no one knows about these things?


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (zero666cool)*

ttt


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (zero666cool)*

i believe that 2.5 5 cyl deosn't have timimg belt, BTW how does 2.5 l relate to eurovan

you mught want to post it in specidic engine sunforum
Yev


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (Yevi)*

this is for the new 2.5L I5 motor, it has not timing belt, it has a chain...
i beleive the motor in you 93 eurovan is a different 2.5, should try the other forum
-sorry for repost, should have read thread a little more clearly...


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:29 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! ([email protected])*

oh, I couldn't find any other forum for 2.5 engines














maybe I should post in van forum


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

thats your best bet.. your 2.5 has nothing in common with ours... too bad, wish we could help!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (zero666cool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zero666cool* »_oh, I couldn't find any other forum for 2.5 engines














maybe I should post in van forum

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=568


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=568

that forum is dead LOL, I went there, there weren't any posts there, it is totally dead., I'm trying it in van section and see what result I will get, i guess there aren't many vortexers with eurovans around, as they say poortexers


----------



## klaasstp (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a 1993 Eurovan Weekender with a 2.5 L gas engine. The belt drives the engine. No belt, this engine stop but the van is still moving on the road. So it is all a matter of how much driving occured after the belt broke. any good mechanic would be able to help you (and you'll need a good one to fix that engine). Good luck!
Check gowesty.com, thebusdepot.com, thesamba.com, vanagon.com for more info.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (klaasstp)*

thanks for the info, my mechanic said he will charge 1400 to fix whatever that might've been damaged, I know how to do the work but I have no time or place to work on the car, i think I might be better off buying a new engine and dumping it in rather than trying to fix this if it has damaged pistons and valves and such. where can I find an engine for this at a fair price? I have a VR6 engine, would it bolt to the transmission of this or I guess not?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (zero666cool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zero666cool* »_as the topic states, I'm not sure if these 2.5 engines are interferrence or non interference, here is the problem, there is this eurovan for sale and it has a cut timing belt, I'm not sure at what speed the timing belt snapped or what, do you guys thing the engine is savable? I don't mind replacing few valves and such but is there a possibility that the cylinders might've gotten damaged too, or maybe pistons too?
Are these engines easy to come by? I have never seen any of them for sale, what can be used as a replacement of these engine?

hes talking about the VR5 engine i think


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (mujjuman)*

I don't think this engine is VR5, since it looked inline to me, the cover looked like the 8v cover


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (zero666cool)*

There's no way to tell without pulling the head I'm afraid. BEsides bent valves, you could have shattered pistons/gouged cylinder walls. 
The engine is a 2.5l Audi-based inline 5. It has nothing to do with the current 2.5 4-valve inline 5 in the Mk5 cars, and even less with the VR5







. It is a larger version of an Audi 5000 motor, which is itself a VW "827"-family 4 cylinder with an added cylinder (ie it is a counterflow head which resembles every motor in Mk1 and Mk2 VW's)
Easy to come by? Prolly not. People tend to drive these vans for a LONG time so any used motor you find may be thrashed. There are some scrappers that specialize in them but you might end up paying a lot. The engine is a bitch to work on as far as I can tell, the access is not good like it is in an Audi car. 
I think the engine is probably non-interference, I'm guessing 8.5:1 compression and a very soft cam, so it'll be a bit of a gamble to buy it.


_Modified by Mr Black at 12:43 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (Mr Black)*

yeahh, I agree with u on that, I looked at the engine and it is a bitch to work, hence to change the timing belt, it looked like u have to drop the engine to work on it, I have never came across these engines as I guess these engines came only in these eurovans, but can one use the audi engine in these? probably the mount seats are different so as the tranny bolts too huh


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (zero666cool)*

Coudln't say for sure if the mounts are different but can't be THAT different.....the idea of a 20v 2.5l turbo five in a Eurovan is pretty tempting


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (Mr Black)*

yeah it is, but the thing is that I believe the engines mount differently, one mounts transverse and the other mounts the other way.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (zero666cool)*

True, but it's still the same motor. You'd just have to run the Eurovan gearbox


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (Mr Black)*

you think the audi engine would bolt to the eurovan tranny? do the bolts line up?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (zero666cool)*

Again I don't know this for sure but I see no reason why not, the Eurovan block is from the same family as all those other Audi inline 5's


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (Mr Black)*

hmm someone has to give it a try, but it won't be me, I have too many projects going on at the same time and working full time, no time or place to work on another project.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: snapped timing belt on a 93 eurovan 5 cylinder 2.5, need help urgent! (zero666cool)*

wow thanks for the info on the engine


----------



## suberbus (Dec 27, 2006)

the 2.5 i5 is an interferenced engine. if the engine is running when the belt breaks, you will bend at least three cylinders of valves. sorry so late to the dance and sorry for the bad news. btw, you can repair it yourself and the motor will tolerate only 3 cylinders of new valves. a compression check will tell you which cylinders are in bad shape and need the attention.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (suberbus)*

well I guess I posted in the wrong forum, as this 2.5L is for the newer ones and the one I was looking for was the older one, but thanks for the heads up, i was gonna buy that car and use it for moving parts around, but now it is gone so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## mk5vw (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (zero666cool)*

your best bet to find an engine to replace yours is http://www.car-part.com


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (mk5vw)*

nice site but the prices are too high there.


----------



## mk5vw (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (zero666cool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zero666cool* »_nice site but the prices are too high there.


----------



## jms336 (Feb 15, 2004)

Not so fast, what I understand is that it is not an interference engine and some have snapped belts with NO valve damage. If valve damage does occur, it is not every time, and usually only at higher rpms when the valves will "float". 
Join the yahoo group "93 eurovans" for more information about this vehicle.


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (jms336)*

oh thankss, yeah I was told by some ppl that it is an intereference, and some said it wasn't, and it doesn't matter at this point anymore, because I didn't pick up that car,
and as for that site, I said the prices are too high because htey sell an outdated VR6 12v engine for 3500.00 the cheapest they sell is 1800, while everyone in vortex is seeking to pay 400 for the same engine.


----------



## jchomme (Dec 2, 2004)

*Brains!!!*

I know I am resurrecting this, but I got here through Google. It was a first page hit pretty high on the page, so this might be a relevant thread to the world. The I-5 that came in the 1993 Eurovan is not an interference engine and the calling the 12V VR6 "outdated" is mad to those who like a better balance of reliability with their engines. 

Also, the notion that the weak link, especially with Eurovans, is the automatic trans axle is misleading to say the least. The driver and owner has 100X more to do with the longevity of the transmission than the transmission itself; Driving habits, loading, maintenance are more important factors than design. VW did throw on a crappy cooler on their automatics and mislead people to believe the fluids are lifetime, but I would chalk that up to built in obsolescence and the parts sales.


----------

